# Weight/Growth?



## Odens Mac

How much did your pup weigh at 3 months? And how much does he/she weigh now?? Mac just turned 3 months and weighs 26lbs, just trying to estimate how much he'll end up weighing?


----------



## Wingman

At 3 months savannah weighed about 23lbs, now she's 1.5 years and weighs 49lbs.


----------



## Odens Mac

Thanks for the comparison! Do you think Savannah will put on any more weight? Does she get a lot of exercise?


----------



## k8nkane

Kane weighed ~25lbs at 3 months and weighs 51.6lbs now at a little over a year.

I expect him to put on a bit of weight yet. I weighed him at the 51.6lbs a week ago and last month when I weighed him for heartworm he was at 50.4lbs. So he's still gaining, but it's def. not as much as when he was a puppy and seems to be ~lb every couple of months.

He doesn't get as much exercise now that it's winter, but he's still outside running around for ~1 and a half every day, depending on the weather.


----------



## Odens Mac

Kane is a handsome dude, for sure! How much did you feed him at 3 months? and how much do you feed him now?? Also, is he average height or tall, cause I think Mac is on the shorter end of the spectrum? Thanks for the input!


----------



## k8nkane

Well, at 3 months, I free-fed him. Did that until a couple months ago and now I've gone to feeding him twice daily, ~ 3-4 cups depending on his activity level that day.

I would say that he's maybe a little taller than average? He's got some leg to him, but he's been like that since he was a puppy. He's starting to grow into his legs now, though.

Here's a recent pic.


----------



## wild_deuce03

Don't remember what Athena was at 3 months, but at 8 1/2 months she's 55 lbs. She's a Bully though. Not a "fat hog" either as some call Bullies. Here's a pic of her at 7 1/2 months.


----------



## Odens Mac

Guys, Kane and Athena look like a match made in heaven. Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## wild_deuce03

Odens Mac said:


> Guys, Kane and Athena look like a match made in heaven. Gorgeous dogs!


Thanks! But no BYB around here! LOL!


----------



## k8nkane

Athena is too good for Kane anyways.


----------



## wild_deuce03

k8nkane said:


> Athena is too good for Kane anyways.


Heeeeey! Way to sneak in that compliment before I sobered up to think of it! 
That was sweet! Thanks! But Kane is beautiful!


----------



## Black Rabbit

LOLL you guys are funny  
@ Ryan how tall is Athena now? She is looking really good


----------



## wild_deuce03

kg420 said:


> LOLL you guys are funny
> @ Ryan how tall is Athena now? She is looking really good


Thanks! I'm not sure. Haven't checked her height yet (thanks for reminding me). Where do I measure the height from? Is it to the top of the front shoulder?


----------



## Black Rabbit

You got it, top of the front. Dosia is just a little under 25in, he has the longest legs ever lol.


----------



## k8nkane

Thanks!  Athena really is gorgeous though. I always go  whenever I see a pic of her.

I would join in on the measurement party here, but Kane is conked out next to me, barking in his sleep, and I'd feel bad interrupting his bunny chasing to measure his leg. :rofl:


----------



## wild_deuce03

Thanks!^^^ Athena had been knocked out since about 1930! She gets cranky after that.


----------



## k8nkane

lol, I love your girl and her strict bed times.


----------



## motocross308

at 3 months sidney was 18 lbs , at 6 months she is 30
brock was 39.9 at 5 month and is now 60 lbs at 7 months


----------



## wild_deuce03

k8nkane said:


> lol, I love your girl and her strict bed times.


What's funny is 99% of the time I don't have to put her to bed. She does so herself! LOL!


----------



## wild_deuce03

kg420 said:


> LOLL you guys are funny
> @ Ryan how tall is Athena now? She is looking really good


She just woke up and had to go out so I grabbed the measuring tape and got a measurement. She's 19 inches. Don't know if that's tall for her age or not.


----------



## Odens Mac

You guys are a hoot!


----------



## wild_deuce03

Odens Mac said:


> You guys are a hoot!


Sorry, didn't mean to take over the thread.


----------



## Odens Mac

Not at all, I'm new to all this.


----------



## Eric

At 3 months, I think Whitman was about 26lbs. He'll be 10 months at the 1st and he weighs about 60lbs. I don't know how big he'll get since I rescued him, but I can't see him getting more than 65lbs, we do quite a bit of jogging and running together and he has nice muscle tone for a pup.


----------



## Brianchris

Cairo was 23.6 lbs @ 3 months, and now at 7 months, he's 48 lbs or so....


----------



## dylroche1

love your boy very handsome guy... Shorty is 8 months now and weighs 61 lbs.. He was 24lbs at 3 months..


----------



## Odens Mac

dylroche1 said:


> love your boy very handsome guy... Shorty is 8 months now and weighs 61 lbs.. He was 24lbs at 3 months..


Thanks! Shorty's a little tank, great looking pooch!! Him and Mac look pretty similar, do you know his pedigree? Do you plan on showing him?


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Geeeez.. i think Diamonds Way behind.. 9.5 wks and 13lbs...I'm hearin 23-26 lbs at 12 wks..That means she has 2 wks to gain atleast 8-10 lbs to me Reg Weight ???


----------



## k8nkane

I wouldn't say "regular" weight, but an "average" weight, maybe. Don't worry about it. Puppies put on weight fast as long as you feed them a good diet and every puppy develops differently. Roxie outweighed her littermate brother Kane until ~10 months when she plateaued at ~46lbs and Kane gained over her a half pound at a time.


----------



## Pitbull Palace

k8nkane said:


> I wouldn't say "regular" weight, but an "average" weight, maybe. Don't worry about it. Puppies put on weight fast as long as you feed them a good diet and every puppy develops differently. Roxie outweighed her littermate brother Kane until ~10 months when she plateaued at ~46lbs and Kane gained over her a half pound at a time.


Maybe its also because she just came home 7 days ago also, fighting to get food in the 8x8 Whelping box w/the others might have slowed her down.7 Boys and 4 girls, lol, The Boys bullyed the girls, hahaha


----------



## Pitbull Palace

13 wks now and is 23.5 lbs, She really gained in 3 WKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reignn man

*Stunning*

Hey all, Im new to this. Just wanna say all u guys dogs are beautiful. My son just got his yesterday & named him Maximus, I'll get a pic of him up very soon. He was shipped in frm Miss. to CO. Big climate change, went to the vet fresh off his flight for check up. 13 wks he weighed in @ 27 Lbs. not sure on height but I can already see hes gonna be beast. Got him on TOTW, need suggestions for some good toys and everything. Peace
P.S. I'm In love with Athena, shes gorgeous!


----------



## Cain's Mom

Reignn man said:


> Hey all, Im new to this. Just wanna say all u guys dogs are beautiful. My son just got his yesterday & named him Maximus, I'll get a pic of him up very soon. He was shipped in frm Miss. to CO. Big climate change, went to the vet fresh off his flight for check up. 13 wks he weighed in @ 27 Lbs. not sure on height but I can already see hes gonna be beast. Got him on TOTW, need suggestions for some good toys and everything. Peace
> P.S. I'm In love with Athena, shes gorgeous!


Post in the intro thread and you will get more responses 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Opie757

Opie was about 29lbs at 3 months. He's 5 months now Abd almost 45... Hit a growth spirt I suppose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

